
A Stanford dean on adult skills every 18-year-old should have - denzil_correa
https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-skills-every-18-year-olds-need/answer/Julie-Lythcott-Haims?share=1
======
ar15saveslives
Looks like a list for a 12-year-old.

